# Modding my SEARS 1972 12ft Aluminum V-Hull



## geeksterman (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello fellow Boat Modders,
I have seen some awesome boat mods on this site and am hooked. Though I've never modded or even owned a boat before now, I am confident that with the advice and help of you guys my first boat will turn out awesome. This is my first ever boat though I've been shore fishing for years. I purchased this boat from Craiglist for $350.00 with trailer and really want to learn how to prep for painting, paint it, and install a carpeted removeable floor (to change when the wood rots), and some storage compartments.
Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated and adhere to....please help me start with the basics.
This is what I'm working with....


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 5, 2010)

Some more pics of my 12' aluminum v-hull...


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## geeksterman (Dec 5, 2010)

The bottom seem's to be in good shape (no dings).


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## geeksterman (Dec 5, 2010)

I removed the rotted wood and started sanding.


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## geeksterman (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Jr Branham (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice find for 350.00. Good Luck and Enjoy your build


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks !....


----------



## yankyfan100 (Dec 11, 2010)

nice boat! I actually have the same one but its a 1432. I sharkhided it, built some storage compartments and topped the benches with some nice wood. Check my build out: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13676


----------



## 12_Tinner (Dec 16, 2010)

My boat is very similar and has yet to start its re birth. looking forward to following this mod buddy.


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 26, 2010)

I started measuring and cutting out my cardboard template for my floor install, but have not decided yet on what layout to stick with.


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## geeksterman (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## geeksterman (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## geeksterman (Dec 26, 2010)

This is more or less what I want to do....my templates still needs trimming but first I'm going to start on the wooden frame so that my templates can be cut more precise. Today I will pick up some Thompson Water Seal for all the wood that I will be using.


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks good! Add some storage in that front deck and you are good to go.


----------



## weezer71 (Dec 26, 2010)

Great start! The fun is just beginning, enjoy and good luck. Looking forward to seeing it finished. Nice looking boat and good deal on it too!!!


----------



## geeksterman (Dec 26, 2010)

Storage in the front deck for the anchor and vests is an excellent idea....thanks ! I'm also going to do two storage compartments in the rear for the battery's.


----------



## geeksterman (Jan 15, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me if it's ok to coat the inside of my Aluminum V-Hull with this product ???.....Rust-Oleum Latex Primer for Aluminum or Galvanized Metal. (Color: Gray Primer)
Which is better for my aluminum v-hull....oil based or latex primer ????


----------



## geeksterman (Jan 15, 2011)

I still have the store receipt to exchange it if need be. The actual paint that I will be using is marine paint.


----------



## jfetter20 (Jan 16, 2011)

in my opinion , i wouldnt go near that with latex. imho, the only thing latex is good for is painting the walls in your house. i would go with oil based since its going to be outside in the weather and in the water.


----------



## geeksterman (Jan 16, 2011)

Makes sense.....I will go with the oil base primer from RUST-OLEUM.


----------



## geeksterman (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## geeksterman (Jan 30, 2011)

As you can see...I'm starting to install the floor...


----------



## vanbc (Jan 30, 2011)

lookin good =D>


----------



## geeksterman (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks....Started too late in the day....didn't get as far as I wanted to.


----------



## vanbc (Jan 30, 2011)

what kind of fishing do you mostly do ? I have kinda the same boat as you. With a deck that high do you think it might be a bit unstable? i plan on doing some mods but i dont think im going to go that high, no mater what size lake i go to it white caps can form in no time


----------



## geeksterman (Feb 15, 2011)

*Ya know what.....I agree with you.....The floor will be installed as low as possible so that the boat will be LESS stable. Since I don't want to spend too much cash on this project, I will be using RUSTOLEUM paint and etch primer.
Looking for opinions on how to prep the boat for painting.*


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 15, 2011)

What I am doing with my boat is, I stripped the bottom section to raw alum for steel flex, the top half I am hitting with a scuff pad and painting, Using the existing paint as primer. The and money.is is my second build and I learned the first time were I wasted my time and money. :mrgreen:


----------



## urbnimports (Mar 3, 2011)

i would love to see this boat when its done since i just bought one exactly like it!


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 4, 2011)

It's about time we got some decent weather....now I can continue with my project. Here is an update of what I recently have done....the pics are of my v-hull primed and with the new transom mount wood. I haven't decided if I am going to paint it red and black with grey on the inside to combine with grey carpeting...or sapphire blue with yellow on the inside and blue carpeting.
I am open to all opinions to help with my decision because I would like to buy the paint next week. Anyway....whatever color I decide I definitly will get matching colored seats.


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 4, 2011)

Though the color looks white...it's actually grey primer from RustOleum.


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 4, 2011)

*The new transome wood....just got my NEW Motorguide 40 lbs Thrust Trolling Motor yesterday.*


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 4, 2011)

I still have some priming to do...got a late start today.


----------



## Merlin (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome, I have the same boat. All the way down to the green paint on the floor.
Can't wait to see how yours comes out.
I did a quick low budget build on mine this year and posted some picks
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18498
Might give you some ideas on what or what not to do :LOL2:


----------



## urbnimports (Apr 4, 2011)

i just bought the same boat...i can't wait to see how yours looks when its done!!


----------



## Froggy (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a great shape boat man! you are doing it in the parking lot...LOL


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 4, 2011)

*Yup....I just primed it in the parking lot.*





Before I primed the sides.


----------



## 12_Tinner (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice mod, keep the work going on it!


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 10, 2011)

We've been getting a lot of rain and it causes me to stop progress...."what a bummer"


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## geeksterman (Apr 11, 2011)

*No rain today...so I primed a little more as you can see...*


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 11, 2011)

*Here are some more shots !*


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## geeksterman (Apr 13, 2011)

*Well I did a little work on my boat today because the weather was great.....can you tell I'm a rookie...cause I can !*


----------



## FishyItch (Apr 13, 2011)

Once you get it all finished up it's going to look awesome.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Good work so far!

I love that this is all being done in a parking lot.


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 14, 2011)

*I have to buy some more wood to finish the front and start cutting out my storage compartments, install hinges and handles, etc...
also I've decided to place the seats in the middle to help with the balance, so I'm going to change the placement of the seat plate.*










*All work is being done in the parking lot ! :LOL2: *


----------



## urbnimports (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't wait to see it when its complete...make sure to keep us posted on how it handles in the water after you are done


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 14, 2011)

*I'm hoping that it will not be wobbly when I finally put it in the water [-o< *


----------



## urbnimports (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what I'm concerned about i just bought the exact same boat and i plan on making a removable deck so i can car top the boat when i need to.


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 22, 2011)

*I re-modded the back part of the boat platform....moved the seat plate to the middle for balance and made a storage compartment for my battery. by the way...check out my fishfinder !*


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Littlec (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks good. If u coat all your wood in resin it will last a long time! Also idk bout that seat in the middle. It may not be comfortable to drive in. Also your transom looks presure treated. Aluminum boats an pressure treat is a no no


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 22, 2011)

*I treated the transom wood 3xs with Thompsom Waterseal and let it dry for a month. The seat plate part of the wood is going on top of the rear boat bench....plenty of support, don't ya think? It's a SWIVEL seat so I think I'll be alright. :lol: *


----------



## dave shady (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking GREAT! That was a very nice hull to begin with very nice find!


----------



## Pollution (Apr 23, 2011)

geeksterman said:


> *I'm hoping that it will not be wobbly when I finally put it in the water [-o< *




This...

I have the exact same boat, and have been watching this project with excitement to see what you're doing and how that will work with what I want to do.

I can't see how having the highest decks only an inch higher than the seats would make it wobbly, but that seems to be the concern of the day with this model boat.

I really can't wait to see how yours performs so that I can make plans around that myself.

Personally, I plan on removing all the seats and just having decking (upper at the seat level and lower just off the floor) 

Let us know how it is in the water! In fact, if you take your framing and decking on the boat in the water without carpet, etc... that should be a great test, you know, just see if it's workable.

can't wait to see the rest


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 23, 2011)

*Pollution,
That's exactly what I will do...test the boat with the deck but NO CARPET and see how that works out. If it turns out ok, then I will carpet all the wood, but if it doesn't then I'm back to square one. Personaly...I don't think it will be a problem in reference to balance and float.  The boat holds a total of 575 lbs and according to my calculations....with my weight, all my gear, wood, trolling motor, battery, etc...I still have 200 lbs left to play with. =D> *


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 23, 2011)

*Brand new Motorguide 40 lb thrust trolling motor*





*Brand new Marine Battery*





*Help, there's a Black Panther in my storage...call animal control...quick !*


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 24, 2011)

*Today I did some more wood work.....middle bench and floor. Tell me what you think !*










I cut the hole for my battery storage.


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 24, 2011)

*By the way....I'm still doing all the work in the parking lot :wink: *















*The boat with all the wood included....is still light....I picked up the boat with one hand and put it on my trailor hitch*


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## geeksterman (Apr 24, 2011)

*All comments are welcome...if anyone has a better idea for this boat rookie, please advise !*


----------



## texxfletch (Apr 25, 2011)

looks good,but I do not know if osb board is a good idea on a boat.......?????.......


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 28, 2011)

*The osb wood should be ok since the boat has no leakage whatsoever....but if it doesn't work out, then I will re-build with different wood. What with all these tornadoes and rain, mother nature is not letting me finish my boat. If you notice...all work is being done in the parking lot because I don't have a garage.  *


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 30, 2011)

*Well I got out of work late today (need the overtime $) and started on the front bench part of the boat. Please keep in mind that I am in NO WAY a skilled carpenter, but I try.*


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## mrbillsfan311 (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking good and don't sell yourself short on your carpentry skills, they are showing through with all of the templates. Be very careful with the osb you have going on. You may not have any leaks but think of how many times you get caught in the freak rain storms while fishing or tip over the minnow bucket or pulling in a wet fish or get an unknown hole the tarp. Be sure to paint all of your wood with 2 coats of Epoxy Paint. Make sure it's 2 coats and the Expoxy Paint is easier to handle. Then cover it with marine carpet & padding. Remember, osb is like a dry sponge that absorbs water easily.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## geeksterman (Apr 30, 2011)

*Consider it done....Thanks =D> By any chance...do you have a recomendation on which particular paint primer and Epoxy Paint I should use??? There is a LOWES and HOME DEPOT near me and also a WalMart where maybe I can purchase what you recomend.*


----------



## mrbillsfan311 (May 1, 2011)

BEHR makes good epoxy and so does ArmorDeck. You use deck epoxy paint also. Avoid enamel paint since doesn't really sink into the wood. Think of how a woodworker coats a coffee table several times with epoxy or poly and water beeds off. That's because epoxy has a tendancy to expand into the wood. There a few different types out there and it depends on your skill level. There are 2 part epoxy that set up fast or user friendly paint. You can also use the garage floor epoxy paint. Be ready to spend roughly $50 or more but it's worth not having to tear your work all apart in a couple of years due to rotting wood.


----------



## geeksterman (May 1, 2011)

*BEHR has a EPOXY Garage Floor paint at Home Depot....I think I'll go with that. Today I ordered my Marine paint online, I should have it by the end of the week so that I can FINALY paint the boat over the weekend (if weather permits). Boy, I have a lot of painting to do #-o but when all is done, it's going to be well worth it... and then I'm going to fish, fish, fish and fish some more :lol: in reference to that black panther in my storage....it turns out that it was my cat sparkles  *


----------



## geeksterman (May 5, 2011)

*Good News....I received my Marine Paint today..2 quarts Glossy White and 2 quarts Glossy Battleship Grey, with that being said I will give my boat it's first coat today ! Too bad it's going to rain tomorrow  another GAME DELAY  This project is taking me forever due to bad weather :x *


----------



## geeksterman (May 7, 2011)

*Well fellas..I did a little painting today (thanks to the fine weather) tell me what you think so far :wink: *


----------



## geeksterman (May 7, 2011)

*The color is Battleship Glossy Marine Topcoat Grey*










*New Trailer Lights installed...yeah baby !! :lol: *


----------



## geeksterman (May 7, 2011)




----------



## geeksterman (May 7, 2011)




----------



## geeksterman (May 7, 2011)

*All work done in the parking lot :lol: *





Next weekend I'll start on the second color....Marine Glossy White !


----------



## geeksterman (May 7, 2011)

*Here is some more pics from my cell phone.*


----------



## geeksterman (May 7, 2011)

*My wife likes the grey paint job so much, that she told me to forget about putting in the wooden floor....I am going with the floor after I try it out on the lake. If it's not too heavy...I'm keeping the floor. What do you guys think?? #-o *
















*I'm hoping it works with this floor [-o< *


----------



## geeksterman (May 8, 2011)

*I can't wait to finish all the painting !*


----------



## JFDBasser (May 8, 2011)

That paintjob looks great. Did you spray or roller that on? I'd still put a floor in, a nice gray carpeting would look great. Loving this project. Getting ready to do a similar one on a 16' V. Keep up the great work.


----------



## geeksterman (May 8, 2011)

*Believe it or not....I purchased 2" foam rollers from the Dollar Store (economical), and also paint brushes from the same place....the paint I purchased on line from Home Depot (Marine Glossy Battleship Grey, 2 Quarts for $29 bucks.*


----------



## HookedUp443 (May 8, 2011)

Looking good...geekster. Nice paint job & love the layout as well. =D>


----------



## geeksterman (May 9, 2011)

*This is the FIRST COAT of Marine Glossy White...tomorrow it's going to rain so I'll give it the second coat in two days !*


----------



## geeksterman (May 9, 2011)




----------



## geeksterman (May 22, 2011)

*Well it's a sad day.....after all the work building a removeable floor, I have decided to use the KISS theory (keep it simple stupid). That being said...I am not going to install a floor for weight and balancing purposes because it's only a 12 ft boat. When I upgrade to a bigger boat then I will build a floor (no doubt). Anyway.....here are the results to what I have decided to do with my boat. =D> *


----------



## geeksterman (May 22, 2011)

*I know a couple of you boaters was looking forward to seeing my boat with a removable floor installed, but I feel the way I have it now I can take my friends fishing and not sink due to over weight capacity.*


----------



## geeksterman (May 22, 2011)

*I welcome all comments and\or opinions.*


----------



## JFDBasser (May 22, 2011)

The boat looks great....good work. You could still try it with just floor boards in, no decks, I'd protect the paint before putting the floor in, but it'd be worth a try. Either way, great restore....looks excellent, especially since you did it in your parking lot.


----------



## geeksterman (May 22, 2011)

*Hey Basser...that's not a bad idea....I will seriously take that into consideration....but first I want to take the boat out to the lake as is.*


----------



## JFDBasser (May 22, 2011)

Just noticed the anchor pulley, where did you pick that up? Looking for something similar.


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 22, 2011)

i got mine at walmart for like 10 bucks it works really well makes pulling up the anchor a breeze.


----------



## geeksterman (May 22, 2011)

*I purchased the anchor pulley from Amazon.com for about $7 bucks.*


----------



## JFDBasser (May 22, 2011)

Sweet...thanks guys. Do you just leave the anchor hanging outside the boat once it's on there?


----------



## bigfrog23 (May 22, 2011)

No I just pull it in the boat


----------



## geeksterman (May 24, 2011)

*This is the first of a total of four Rod Holders....*


----------



## Critter (May 25, 2011)

I like it alot. It's given me some good ideas for mine.


----------



## geeksterman (May 26, 2011)




----------



## geeksterman (May 27, 2011)

*Check out this cool boat decal !*


----------

